# Headlights



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

My right headlight just went out so i replaced it, but it doesn't go on at all. My left one works fine but the right one doesn't turn on at all. I switched the bulbs and it still doesn't work.. Help?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you check your fuses both under the hood and the dash?
dont forget to check the harnesses for cleanliness/corrosion. 
were you using stock bulbs when the first one went out?


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*Yes*

i was using stock bulbs. I have no idea what happened.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do the brights work on that bulb?


----------



## NYalti00 (Mar 21, 2006)

You know I had this same problem a little while ago with my 00. Tried a new lightbulb, bought a new harness, checked all the fuses and it still didn't work. My dad figured it to be a wire from the steering column to the headlight that got pinched and just put a new wire in. I printed out wiring diagrams but it's nearly impossible to get to them around the engine. We spent hours on this damn thing. I might suggest getting one of those current checkers (can't remember what they're called). Hope this helps!


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*Thanks*

It was one of the fuses inside the hood. thanks


----------

